# Fiat 500e part needed



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Check your local wrecking yards and see if maybe some here in the US Might have the part for you.


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello! 

Thanks, but my employee has tried that. I think his lack of success has to do with not being able to buy the part separately from the gearbox assy (from the wreckers). According to Fiat, there is not even a separate part number (?). I got from another forum that it is called the "parking pawl lock motor" so maybe that will help. 

He has been struggling to find this thing, so I thought I'd ask on here in case someone has a wrecked 500e apart for the battery or some such thing - not impossible.


----------

